# Paypal Issues



## Gizmo (5/4/14)

Since yesterday I am unable to pay anything via paypal just times out anyone experiencing the same issues?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Since yesterday I am unable to pay anything via paypal just times out anyone experiencing the same issues?



I haven't tried in the last couple of days...


----------



## Gizmo (5/4/14)

Ah okay, its strange.. I use paypal for smaller orders to the suppliers so its quite a irritation..


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Ah okay, its strange.. I use paypal for smaller orders to the suppliers so its quite a irritation..



I know what you mean... nothing more annoying when you trying to order STUFF!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/4/14)

Yip, same happened to me Yesterday. Have not tried since.


----------

